# Verarbeitung von MEDION Notebooks?



## Shaitaan (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte mir gerne demnächst ein Notebook für max. 1200 Euronen zulegen und bin auf das *MEDION ERAZER X7813 *gestolpert.
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X7813 (MD 97895)

von der Ausstattung ist das Notebook wirklich super ausgestattet aber wie sieht es den mit der Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit aus.
Hat jemand mit dieser Serie schon Erfahrung ? 
Ich habe leider noch kein Testbericht finden können.


Grüße Shaitaan

​


----------



## mattinator (17. Oktober 2011)

So schlecht sind die Medion-Gaming-Notebooks nicht mehr, das P/L-Verhältnis ist sogar sehr gut. Hier zwei Tests von vergleichbaren Geräten: Medion Erazer X6813 (MD97762) Notebook im Test Der Preis ist hei auf notebookjournal.de, Medion Erazer X6817 (MD 97892) Notebook im Test Satte Leistung zu bahnbrechendem Preis auf notebookjournal.de. Da würde ich jedoch eher die PCGH-Edition mit mattem Display und besserer Grafik nehmen, falls Dir 15" reichen (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...us-SSD-zum-Top-Preis-Anzeige/E-Commerce/News/) !


----------



## Shaitaan (17. Oktober 2011)

Ansich sieht die PCGH Edition auch sehr nett aus nur ich weiß nicht ob 15 Zoll zum zocken nicht ein wenig zu klein ist.
Gerade EVE Online ist da immer mit kleinen Diagonalen etwas schwierig.

Und die Grafikkarte ist natürlich der Hammer.

Schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## mattinator (18. Oktober 2011)

Shaitaan schrieb:


> Ansich sieht die PCGH Edition auch sehr nett aus nur ich weiß nicht ob 15 Zoll zum zocken nicht ein wenig zu klein ist.
> Gerade EVE Online ist da immer mit kleinen Diagonalen etwas schwierig.


 
Das PCGH-Notebock hat auch Full-HD-Auflösung (1920 x 1080) und ob man die in der Diagonale fehlenden 1,7 " (4,318 cm, 15,6" / 17,3") wirklich merkt, ist nicht sicher.


----------



## Shaitaan (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Eve jetzt mal auf den 15 Zoll Macbook pro von meiner Freundin gestestet.
15 Zoll reicht mir tatsächlich um auch mal mobil zocken zu können

Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis das Teil verfügbar ist.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Oktober 2011)

Warum brauchst du dann ein Notebook, wenn du so ein großes Display haben willst ? 
Da verliert die Kiste doch an Sinn. Das Ding soll doch mobil sein.


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2011)

Shaitaan schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis das Teil verfügbar ist.


 
Vormerken lassen, dann gibt's noch einen Bonus (falls das Angebot noch gültig ist):


> *Update 13.10.2011:* Der Ansturm auf das neue PCGH-Notebook mit  mattem Display war größer als erwartet, sodass die erste Lieferung  ausverkauft ist. Ab dem 3. November sollen dann wieder neue Geräte  lieferbar sein. Um die Wartezeit zu versüßen, erhalten Sie einen  50-Euro-Bonus, wenn Sie sich jetzt bei Medion für das Notebook vormerken.


----------



## Shaitaan (20. Oktober 2011)

Schon getan 

Finde es etwas unpassend das die Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ist


----------



## mattinator (20. Oktober 2011)

Shaitaan schrieb:


> Finde es etwas unpassend das die Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ist


 
Beleuchte Tastatur in Gamer-Notebooks gibt's momentan soweit ich weiß nur bei ASUS (teuerer und langsamere Grafik) oder Dell (Alienware, kein 15" und teuerer).


----------

